# Windows Vista - Far Cry



## paulcmckay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm new to Tech Support Guy but I'll be around its a cool site!

I just got myself a nice new copy of Far Cry. I loaded it, installed it and setup everything I needed. When trying to play it wouldn't load at all, so I took a few steps to change this:
I first set the program to run as administrator, nothing. 
Then I set it the compatiblity to windows xp service pack 2 in the properties menu.
This got the game going for me.

Problem is that when I load the first level the game menu bar loads all the way then when its full the screen goes black and the computer just restarts.
Any suggestions?
See signature for comp specs.
Graphics card is a Intel GMA 950 at 224 shared memory


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hi paul, welcome aboard

You might want to have a look at the Far Cry Tweaking Guide (link goes to the page mentioning Vista).
Though there is nothing specific about your particular problem there that I see right off, you might find some useful info if you delve into it.

I assume you've checked the ubisoft support site, but I didn't find anything useful there, either.

Make sure you have the latest patches.
Turn down all the settings to the lowest and if that works, inch your way up til the problem reoccurs.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

RT said:


> I assume you've checked the ubisoft support site, but I didn't find anything useful there, either.


Ah, I checked again and found this discouraging word from Ubi:

_We currently have no PC titles that are officially supported under Windows Vista. Most of the games in our present catalogue were created before Windows Vista was released. If the game does not list Windows Vista as a supported operating system, Ubisoft cannot guarantee full compatibility with Windows Vista._

And this:
_In order to run Far Cry properly, your PC must meet or exceed these minimum requirements:

Operating System: Windows 98SE/2000/XP (Only)_

You also might have some issues with your graphics chip, Far Cry is pretty demanding of your system, in spite of Vista.
Click the Can You Run It? link


----------



## paulcmckay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmm strange I saw a video of a guy running Farcry on the net on vista ultimate it showed him start it up off of his desktop. I know there has to be a way :S.


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

I would add some more memory. If you ever do get it too work your probably gonna have problems with Vista with it being such a memory hog.....


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Yes, I've also read some folks run it fine on Vista.

Only thing I might suspect is that your hardware might be lagging, esp running Vista.
The OS itself demands alot of resources.

This is only MHO, I don't have Vista and am going to replace my PC before I try Vista, to be sure I have the newer harware to go with it. 
Just offering suggestions that might be helpful to you.

The supported video cards for Far Cry listed are:

_*Supported Video Cards at Time of Release

NVIDIA GeForce 2/3/4/FX families ( NVIDIA based cards must have ForceWare drivers 53.03 or later; GeForce 2 and GeForce 4 MX cards do not support all graphics features)

ATI Radeon 8500/9000 families (ATI Radeon 9500-9800 XT recommended; ATI-based cards must have Catalyst drivers 3.9 or higher)

(laptop models of the listed cards are not fully supported)_

That doesn't list the Intel chip you have, that's the reason I mention the hardware issue.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I believe "RT" is correct. The onboard video you mentioned (Intel GMA 950) is not going to work well or at all with Far Cry. Also Windows Vista would be better with 2gb of memory and a new video card. I have a friend who ran Far Cry on an older Dell laptop and while it ran, it had to be dropped to the lowest settings available. You could also go out to lunch while it loaded and changed levels.


----------



## joedirte83 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not sure if people still read this post but I will throw this out.

I recently set up my rig as a dual boot with vista ultimate and xp pro. I installed FarCry on Vista and updated everything. I too run into the same problem with a no load at start up. I have tried to run as admin and in comp. mode with SP2. Nothing works for me. With my system specs, I was able to play FarCry on XP with the highest settings and all eye candy on with my AIW X800XT.

For now I will just install it under XP and wait.

Any suggestions?


----------



## joedirte83 (Aug 3, 2007)

specs


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Well lets get this straght, that game is a huge memory sucker.So if you have a old computer than i would not think the game would work.Plus windows Vista is not a good computer for games.And thats i bet the problem.


----------

